# Trouble Code P0160 (2001 Pathfinder LE - R50)



## Flock14 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I drive a 2001 Pathfinder LE 4x4 (R50).

Had the check engine light come on in my pathy, so I brought it in to have the code read, and it was a P0160 (bank 2, sensor 2, if I am not mistaken - the guy analyzed it as the rear O2 sensor (downstream of cat) on passenger's side). 

Just wanted to see if other people had this code and can confirm that location. 

In addition, I would like to hear what the specific part is that I need to replace it. I can install it myself, I just don't know what brand and model O2 sensor I need. 

Any and all input is very appreciated guys, saving me a ton of money from having a mechanic do it!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## brht27 (Oct 28, 2012)

here is a handy site I discovered when I got that code awhile back.. 

OBD2-OBDII Engine Light Trouble Code P0160 NISSAN - O2 Sensor Circuit No Activity Detected Bank 2 Sensor 2 | Engine-Codes.com

Looks like he gave you the right information to me. The Sensor is what you will need, and they run around $100 depending on where you look I suggest RockAuto.com for the best price. Go with NTK or Denso. Stay away from Bosch or Delphi. As far as intallation goes, get a wrench or socket for oxygen sensors, and you will be fine, the main part is easy to get to, but weaving the wire to where it plugs on the other end in the engine is a bit of a chore but doable.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

I had this issue several years ago. I replaced the rear O2 sensor with Nissan sensor. Any one had success with aftermarket sensors? 
After replacing the sensor, I had another code that said my cat efficiency was low. I took the truck to dealer and asked them to update the ECU software. They did the firmware updates, and the CEL light and code went away.. there was a bunch of posting on this issue before..


----------



## Flock14 (Feb 4, 2013)

When I talked to a guy at AutoZone after they read my code, he said there was an aftermarket brand (like SmartTech or something) that was almost half the price, but it didn't work as well, and it doesn't sit very well with costumers...

I am going to opt for the Bosch O2 sensor, which was about $83 for the part.

**Although, I had a revelation recently! After a good storm hit and I drove my pathy in the watery roads, the check engine soon light/code went off. I was initially confused, but I think it is possible that the spray of the water cleaned the sensor and made it functional once again. After I finish this semester and get my life back, I am gonna pop out the sensor and try dusting it off or washing it or something and seeing if that really was all it took - a dirty sensor to set the warning light!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Rockauto.com for o2 sensors. You can get NTK and Denso sensors there at a good price. NTK is a division of NGK. You may also want to check for applicable TSB's. There were some models that called for ECM reprogramming with rear o2 snesor replacement around the era.


----------



## Flock14 (Feb 4, 2013)

The guy at AutoZone assured me that Bosch was designed to not need reprogramming - just unplug the old one, plug in the new one - easy fix.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can install the sensor without doing any reprogramming. However, Nissan released a TSB in 2002 for 2001 Pathfinders with the following stored DTCs:

• P0138
• P0139
• P0140
• P0158
• P0159
• P0160

Per Nissan TSB# NTB02-006, those codes may have set due to a cracked rear O2 sensor element. The bulletin instructs to replace the incident sensor(s) with the part number on the TSB, which is specific to production date. It also instructs to check the ECM part number using the Consult II scantool and compare with the part numbers on the TSB. If there is an updated ECM program available per the chart on the TSB, the ECM should be reprogrammed to the part number listed on the TSB. You can find the TSB online in pdf form in the "knowledge base" at NissanHelp.com. You will need to register to access it, though. You may be able to find it elsewhere on the web.


----------

